# Deer Creek Perch



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

I just noticed the regulations say that the limit is 10, but you have to keep all that you catch from Jan 1 - Apr 30. 

So, what then, if I cacth 10 perch, I have to leave, even if I want to try for some of the other species in the lake? Or does that mean during that time frame we can keep unlimited perch?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No, that means you must stop fishing.

From what I understand though, it's been pretty hard to catch 10 perch in one trip over the past couple of years.

I bet all of those newly grown weeds getting covered up this year (by Charleston) will be full of them though.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It means that if you continue to fish after you have caught 10 perch, you are in violation of the regulations. Since you cannot guarantee that you will not catch a perch, you are in constructive possession of a fish which you cannot legally keep, nor can you legally release it. Quite a conundrum. 

Fishrmn


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've actually never caught any Perch from DC that I can remember!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone know the reason for those regs? Seems a bit strange to me.


----------



## stevefan (Dec 24, 2008)

copper,
May I ask whats a good bait for perch through the Ice?.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

They're in there. And they're nice size too. I don't know if it's legal or not, but I have _heard_ their eyes make really good bait as well. Trick is catching the first one to get the first eyes.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Anyone know the reason for those regs? Seems a bit strange to me.


Because every perch caught from the depths that perch hang out at during the cold water period is a dead perch. If you release them, they're going to die anyway. If you catch dozens of dinks trying to get a limit of decent sized perch, you've killed many more than your limit. With the regulations in place, if you catch your limit, you've killed your limit, and you're through fishing. That way you're not killing more than your limit.

Yes, it is legal to use dead perch, or any of their parts as bait at Deer Creek, or any other water where perch are already found.

Fishrmn


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

stevefan said:


> copper,
> May I ask whats a good bait for perch through the Ice?.


Back when I used to catch more than I cared to (not through the ice, but...), they really liked salad shrimp.

Couldn't keep them off.


----------



## stevefan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks LOAH


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I found some good perch last year through the ice in DC. What I did was stop at 9 and move to a part of the lake where I never catch perch and fish for trout after getting my 9 perch.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I've never taken a perch at DC, but I know they're there. I just don't ice-fish, and I target bass/walleye from Apr - Oct. Funny how I catch lots of perch at Rockport using the same tactics in roughly the same water depth and cover, yet have never accidently stumbled upon one in DC.

ScottyP, the tactic of catching 9 then moving to a place you know the perch aren't in is very smart. Perhaps too smart for the rest of us UWNers (at least this one). :lol: Thank you for sharing!


----------

